# thanks cross-spectrum



## dor baruch (Nov 2, 2012)

i want to thanks * Herb Singleton* from *cross-spectrum acoustics* 
for his Professionalism,help and kindness towards me (the Customer)
Continue with the excellent work!!!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

+1. Great service when I purchased my calibrated mic


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

No, thank you (and thank HTS) for being great customers. :T


----------

